# Looking for apartment in Mazatlan



## Slosser (Jun 14, 2021)

I moved to Mazatlan a month ago. I'm searching for a one bedroom apartment in centro historico or olas altas for one year. People keep telling me there should be places available for US $400 to $500 per month but I can't seem to find apartments at that price. Anyone know of an partment that will become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks? Any ideas on a realtor who might be helpful or word of mouth ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## trekmanone (Sep 13, 2020)

Slosser said:


> I moved to Mazatlan a month ago. I'm searching for a one bedroom apartment in centro historico or olas altas for one year. People keep telling me there should be places available for US $400 to $500 per month but I can't seem to find apartments at that price. Anyone know of an partment that will become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks? Any ideas on a realtor who might be helpful or word of mouth ideas? Thank you in advance.


Furnished or unfurnished? 
Every ****** wants to live in Centro Historico so it has become very expensive. You need to move out of Centro to say Playa Sur or Playa Norte to get a little better pricing.
Mazatlan has boomed since Turismo Turistico tourism event happened in Mazatlan 4 years ago. It put MZT on the global map. Rents and real estate started to boom. Pandemic changed all that. However, the Mexican middle class has grown and MZT is a huge summer tourist spot and second home spot. MZT is quickly growing in popularity so supply and demand equation. 
$400-$500 USD for an unfurnished apartment should be doable. $500 might get you a furnished studio only.


----------



## traumato3emerot (Oct 23, 2021)

I recently visited Puerto Vallarta and I love it. I think it's a great place to invest in a vacation home + airbnb pad. The only problem is that I don't really know how to find decent homes. I want to find a single or multi family home but craigslist is rather sparse, zillow is non existent, and all the real estate agencies seem like they're only interested in selling massive upscale resort like homes and condos (I would too if I were them, unfortunately I'm trying to see if I can find a place in a more affordable range of ~200k).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Search in Spanish and you will get lots of results. Searching in English will get you the expensive, touristy stuff.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

traumato3emerot said:


> I think it's a great place to invest in a vacation home + airbnb pad.


You do realize that you will need to register with the Mexican tax dept and report your earnings and pay taxes on an "Airbnb pad", right? 
And you are not likely to find a "decent house" in PV for less than 200 grand.


----------



## ballerina (17 d ago)

Slosser said:


> I moved to Mazatlan a month ago. I'm searching for a one bedroom apartment in centro historico or olas altas for one year. People keep telling me there should be places available for US $400 to $500 per month but I can't seem to find apartments at that price. Anyone know of an partment that will become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks? Any ideas on a realtor who might be helpful or word of mouth ideas? Thank you in advance.



as per a woman i saw who did a video she rents a 2 bedroom 1 bath for $420 monthly unfurnished in mazatlan but i cannot figure out how to find either. she is in an old building. 

seems many americans or other expats may be buying properties and building new apartment buildings and driving up prices....

you're welcome to email me if you wish and let me know if you found something. i'm going to look for a 2/1 or a 2/2 so my daughter may live with me but not sure she will wish to stay..

949.600.0989 if you can call the usa....

elizabeth


----------

